# My 10-gallon Dwarf Puffer tank....



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, nobody paid much attention to it in the photo gallery so I thought maybe you guys would have more to say. If you like it or if you think it sucks, please comment. I'm still new and trying to learn, so all constructive criticism is appreciated 

Please go to my site and click on the "Aquarium" link on the left side of the page for tank specs as well as pics: http://www.jeremyread.net


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I think it looks great.
For a tank as heavily planted as yours, I think you have a pretty nice and interesting population of fish and shrimp. Heck, I would even add three more Amano just to round out the number—and because shrimp are so friggin' cool.
The only problem is that your Glosso looks like it is being denied some of the light it needs to carpet by the taller stem plants (I prefer smaller growers in smaller tanks, but that's just me). All your plants look quite healthy. Good job.


----------



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

Ugly Genius said:


> I think it looks great.
> For a tank as heavily planted as yours, I think you have a pretty nice and interesting population of fish and shrimp. Heck, I would even add three more Amano just to round out the number—and because shrimp are so friggin' cool.
> The only problem is that your Glosso looks like it is being denied some of the light it needs to carpet by the taller stem plants (I prefer smaller growers in smaller tanks, but that's just me). All your plants look quite healthy. Good job.


Thanks for your reply 

You're right about the glosso... it's just not doing well in my tank due to the MTS uprooting it as well as it not getting enough light or CO2. I'm hoping that some of it will last until I get my pressurized CO2 system finished, and maybe it will do better then. If not, I will just have to replace it with something else. 

I guess it's all about trial and error.


----------



## AquaTony (Jan 21, 2004)

Jeremy,

How long have you had this tank running? You have a lot of plants and fish in there, how often do you do maintence work? The plant growth looks good. 

On a side note, I guess you like the dwarf puffers. Do you have any experiences you'd like to share? I'm considering get a couple for a 4 gallon that I'm setting up.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

Tony,

The tank is a little over a month old. The only maintenance I do is cleaning out any floating leaves/removing dead ones, a little pruning here and there with scissors, daily doses of Flourish Excel as well as a 20% water change every week. My ottos and amano shrimp do all the cleanup work as far as algae and uneaten food  

The reason it is so densely planted is because of the puffers. They require dense vegetation to establish territories, as well as lots of plants to break their line of sight.. this cuts down on their aggression to one another. It's also good for them to have a complex environment because of their explorative and curious nature.

The puffers are wonderful, though! I wouldn't be nearly as happy with any other kind of fish. They have so much personality and are quite intelligent, not to mention absolutely adorable


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Your tank looks good jeremy, you may want to consider larger or more frequent water changes in the near future. The tank is only a month old it is still getting itself adjusted. Smaller tanks can turn on ya real quick with algae, keep the water fresh and the transition should be smooth. :wink:


----------



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

Buck said:


> Your tank looks good jeremy, you may want to consider larger or more frequent water changes in the near future. The tank is only a month old it is still getting itself adjusted. Smaller tanks can turn on ya real quick with algae, keep the water fresh and the transition should be smooth. :wink:


What size water changes do you suggest?

Someone was recommending to me 50% weekly water changes for the puffers, but I felt that would be catastrophic to a planted tank.


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

I would worry about the puffers making a meal of the shrimp though. My dwarfs eat ghost shrimp which aren't much smaller than amanos.
Ray


----------



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

Ray1214 said:


> I would worry about the puffers making a meal of the shrimp though. My dwarfs eat ghost shrimp which aren't much smaller than amanos.
> Ray


I was worried as well but I've heard of other people keeping amanos and dwarves together so I tried it. So far, no problems at all.


----------



## Toyman321 (Feb 5, 2004)

I was going to ask about your experience with the shrimp and the puffers, have they paid any attention to the shrimp at all?. 

I have a planted 5g with 2 dwarfs in it and I love my puffers.


----------



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

Toyman321 said:


> I was going to ask about your experience with the shrimp and the puffers, have they paid any attention to the shrimp at all?.
> 
> I have a planted 5g with 2 dwarfs in it and I love my puffers.


No, the puffers dont even notice the shrimp  I'm glad, too, because the shrimp do an excellent job of cleaning up after them!

I love my puffers too


----------



## Toyman321 (Feb 5, 2004)

Threw some ghost shrimp in there last night, the puffers havnt touched them and they are already a hard at work clean up crew


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

I reckon it has a lot more to do with what they are used to for food. I feed mine "reef mush" with a bit of add krill. ONce a week, they get live food (clams, ghost shrimp, crayfish, feeder guppies, etc). My dwarf puffer is still at about 4 inches after 3 years, but on a smaller feeding schedule than most. (every other day).

Ray


----------



## AquaTony (Jan 21, 2004)

Ray1214 said:


> My dwarf puffer is still at about 4 inches after 3 years, but on a smaller feeding schedule than most. (every other day).
> 
> Ray


Ray, did you say that your dwarf puffer is 3 inches? I heard that they only grow to 1-2 inches. Any chance it could be a Figure 8 Puffer?

Does anyone else have dwarf puffers this large?

I'm still debating putting one or two dwarf puffers in a 4 gallon.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## chacal (Nov 21, 2003)

Tony,

I think a lot of people are successfully keeping a few puffers in tanks in 2.5-5 gallon tanks. I've seen 3-4 in a 3 gallon eclipse tank, coexisting very peacefully. If the tank is pretty densely planted, it definitely helps with the number you can put in.

And yes, it sounds like Ray is talking about different fish. Dwarf puffers don't get a lot larger than an inch.


----------



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

Dwarf puffers definitely do not get 3-4 inches. That must be another type... maybe a green spotted puffer, etc.

For those who are interested, I'm currently working on a dwarf puffer site for everyone to use. Will let you guys know when it is up and running (should be within the next few weeks).

In the meantime, http://www.thepufferforum.com is a great place for info.


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

Well it was sold as a dwarf puffer. (GSP). I have never seen one that small. I bought the size of a pinky nail but it is about 3-4 inches now. 
My fig8 is about 2 inches maybe smaller after 3 years as well, however he is recovering from serious injuries sustained by the above mentioned GSP. I think he is suing for mental stress as well.

Ray


----------



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

Am I reading that it was sold as a "dwarf puffer. (GSP)." ? Well, theres Dwarf Puffers, and there's GSPs - Green Spotted Puffers. They aren't the same thing. Dwarfs are total freshwater and GSPs as well as the Fig8s are brackish to possibly nearer full marine at adult stage.


----------



## amanowannabe (Dec 9, 2003)

Tony,

I, myself have kept both dwarf puffers and figure 8s. I believe at 4 inches, Ray is perhaps keeping a figure 8 puffer as you had suggested.

I had a figure 8 (that I lost to a powerhead one day...) for about 10 months, and he was perhaps 3 inches at most. I currently own 5 more juvenile figure 8s that I plant to put into a planted tank to themselves with perhaps some SAEs and shirmp... 

I currently also care for a dwarf puffer which I've known for about 6 months, and I believe it is nearing adult size at approx 1.5 inches. I originally owned 4 dwarf puffers but my tank was quite crowded and they were quite aggressive as a result.

Tonyman,

Both my figure 8s and dwarf puffers left my amano shrimp alone. Though my dwarf puffer didn't seen to care so much for my bronze corys.

jread, 

I LOVE the tank. I completely adore puffers myself. The dwarfs are adorable, but I really had a connection with my old figure 8 (one time he came to me for help to remove a piece of insect leg from his lip...). I'm considering setting up a 15 gallon with a few figure 8s.

Keep us updated on your tank!


----------



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

amanowannabe said:


> jread,
> 
> I LOVE the tank. I completely adore puffers myself. The dwarfs are adorable, but I really had a connection with my old figure 8 (one time he came to me for help to remove a piece of insect leg from his lip...). I'm considering setting up a 15 gallon with a few figure 8s.
> 
> Keep us updated on your tank!


Thanks 

Just wanted to let you know that my site is officially up: http://www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------

